
List of products to flip on Amazon for profit - alexWinner
https://www.bestpricewinner.com/
======
alexWinner
The app scans Amazon products every day and finds similar items in
wholesalers...but cheaper of course. It calculates fees, margin, package
dimensions, etc. and makes this data easily available for aspiring amazon
resellers. In a matter of seconds/minutes you can choose a profitable product
to source and resell it on Amazon for profit! Curious to have your feedback.
Cheers,

------
verdverm
Another one of the reasons I stopped using Amazon

